# Making a Bed: HELP



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm making a bed for one of my scenes. Any easy instructions on how to make a bed? Thanks hauntforum


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Use hospital corners. Stretch sheets and bedspread taught and throw pillows on top.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I think he actually wants to know how to build a bed. If that's the case, drive around on trash day for a while... you're bound to find a mattress and/or box spring for free out in somebody's trash.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Zombie-F said:


> I think he actually wants to know how to build a bed.


Yea, I know.


----------



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

Hah I actually could use some tips on making my bed

Ya thats a good idea about driving around on trash day. But driving around wasting gas isnt that cool, wasted time is that cool either if I dont find one. Its like looking for a needle in a haystack.
I can just imagine how long I would last. Its actually scary to me to think of driving around all day and not finding a bed. Wasting an entire working day to find a bed. I'm up for the challenge though:ninja: I'll have eyes like a hawk, the patience of an owl, the will of warrior, and the instinct of a, of a....a lion or something.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Dang! I actually saw an old bed frame (one of those aluminum cot fold up jobs) at the roadside yesterday. I was half tempted to snag it but storage is tight right now and I don't have a plan to use it this year. Check thrift stores who sometimes get kids beds in. It probably wouldn't be hard to build a headboard/footboard with some side rails using scrap lumber.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Of course, instead of driving around, you could also always just check your local dump. They're bound to have a bed lying around there. But then, you have to think about this... do you have the room to have a bed lying around? Madmax's idea may be the best way to go.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

One suggestion would be to watch your local freecycle groups. People are always giving away beds on there. Or maybe craigslist. For a bed in a scene we did last year, we had a portable cot that we used and then threw an old blow up raft from the pool on top of that, covered in sheets and blanket and voila....instant bed.


----------



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

Really max? do you have any pictures of it?


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

That is one crazy video - very frightening movement! I see ugly bed frames at thrift stores for way-cheap all the time, try there?


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

What about using one of those inflatable mattresses for camping or floating in the pool? Add wood posts and/or foam board frame and you can put sheets on top of it plus it would be easy to store for next year


----------



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

Hmmm ya good suggestion darkness.

I want to be able to have actors get into to bed...so it should be pretty sturdy. I think I'll use your idea Madmax's easy intructions on a bed. Unless I spot one a couple of days before I enclose that scene, I'll probably just build one. Thanks Max!


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Goodwill, St Vincent De Paul, Salvation Army these places always have too many metal bed frames. I get them for the angle iron to make supports. Usually $2.00 to $3.00 bucks. Then if you dont want to spend on a mattress, just use plywood like madmax suggested.


----------



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

So I could just show up to the salvation army and they'll sell me a metal bed frame for 2/3 bucks?


----------

